# Panga Fish



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

“Brussels has been accused of opening the flood gates to a low quality superfish that’s undercutting Scots producers. Imports of Vietnamese river cobbler, known as Panga, quadrupled in just a year. This year sales are up to 250,000 tonnes, these are produced in industrial fish farms ‘in the world’s dirtiest river the Mekong’. At the world’s largest Seafood Exhibition in Brussels this past week , the Vietnamese pavillion was almost twice the size of the Scottish one which was always one of the largest. On the Vietnamese stand they were signing panga contracts with hundred of buyers, mostly from Europe. Supermarket shelves are crammed with frozen panga, even fishmongers in Scotland are trying to persuade customers to buy it."
Source - Sunday Post.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Here in Australia it's called Basa. The main bulk buyers of it at prisons (according to one report), so that's OK. Take a look at this:
http://www.news42day.com/2010/02/do...namese-river-cobbler-white-catfish-gray-sole/

Personally, I'd sooner pay extra and get something that isn't going to make me look like Sophia Loren.


John T.


----------



## omcgarry (Jan 26, 2008)

trotterdotpom said:


> Here in Australia it's called Basa. The main bulk buyers of it at prisons (according to one report), so that's OK. Take a look at this:
> http://www.news42day.com/2010/02/do...namese-river-cobbler-white-catfish-gray-sole/
> 
> Personally, I'd sooner pay extra and get something that isn't going to make me look like Sophia Loren.
> ...


Just noticed today that on the side of Youngs Beer Battered Fish by the expirey date is a letter code telling you that poduct is made up of ie B is for Bassa; H for Haddock & P for Pollock


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

whilst it can be a tasty fish to eat. My wife stopped me from eating it as it can be a carrier of a rather nasty though tiny worm. General rule in eating fish is to avoid any fish that do not live in the sea.
Fish farmed fish live in the most disgusting of waters often contaminated with human sewage.
Having only recently recovered from a bad attack of amoebiasis I highly endorse that you all avoid eating farmed fish. I lost almost 5 kilos in weight and suffered severe dehydration.


----------



## marinero (Jan 1, 2007)

I have also stopped buying this fish here in Spain where it has been very popular amongst the Ex-Pats until word got around. One benefit of the Internet is the ease and speed of communication world wide which can alert people to issues like this. Mind you though, one still has to make ones own mind up after weighing up all the evidence.

Regards (Thumb)


----------

